# IE und tbody + scrollable



## Romsl (18. April 2005)

Hi,

gibt es die Möglichkeit eine Tabelle mittels thead->tfoot->tbody zu definieren, dass der body eine Scrollleiste hat und, dass der thead beim scrollen fest stehen bleibt. So wie es bei Mozilla Firefox funktioniert? Es geht leider nicht unter IE.

Danke


----------



## Gumbo (18. April 2005)

Probier mal folgende Variante: Pure CSS Scrollable Table with Fixed Header.


----------

